# Speech about Terrorists using Forest Fires as " Pyro Terrorism " WAKE UP CALIFORNIA !



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

*Yes I posted it AGAIN ......!!!!*







*Expose the TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

*The TRUTH.............!*


----------

